# PTCA Stent



## amym (Jul 12, 2011)

My physician inserted a stent at OM1 and mid LCX.  He said, I could bill for more than 1 vessel/stent placement.  All information I read indicates that you cannot bill for additional stent placements, unless the stent was placed in a different vessel.  I am billing 92980-LC, please let me know if I can bill for anything else.  If yes or no, please explain.


----------



## stone6401 (Jul 12, 2011)

You are correct.

You can only bill one stent per vessel.  The vessels recognized by Medicare are the right coronary (RC), left diagonal (LD), and the left circumflex (LC).  The stents you describe both fall under the LC category.


----------

